# Shea Moisture COSMETICS!



## MAChostage (Feb 10, 2014)

The brand, after producing skincare, hair (and their latest: natural hair color and temporary hair straightening) products is taking the next logical step. They're coming out with a cosmetic line this spring! Once again it will be sold in Target only (boo!). Shea Moisture made the announcement on their Facebook page and included this picture:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 10, 2014)

Already digging that purple.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't wait to check them out. Shea moisture uses good ingredients in their products,  so I'm excited.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 21, 2014)

From their Facebook page, today.  Apparently they're starting to show up in select Target stores:


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 21, 2014)

Omg I love shea moisture products I can't wait until this comes out i love love the soaps


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 21, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> From their Facebook page, today.  Apparently they're starting to show up in select Target stores:


I have 3 target around me and only one sell shea moisture products just my luck that's one is the one far away why shea moisture don't have a online website that we can buy from


----------



## MissPrisssy (Mar 22, 2014)

I've already seen this display at Target by my job (Atlanta.) Everything seemed reasonably priced and they had a good color range for darker skin. The only thing is a lot of the shadows and blushes are just inserts but they didn't have the palettes they go in out.  I love how they made over the whole makeup section. They added Black Radiance and Wet n Wild. And the Elf HD blushes!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 22, 2014)

They claim that their website will be completely revamped and functioning any time now.  





allthingsglam said:


> I have 3 target around me and only one sell shea moisture products just my luck that's one is the one far away why shea moisture don't have a online website that we can buy from


----------



## sagehen (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope they do get it going again. They have had that same message up there for more than two years. They keep coming out with all this new stuff - why can't they make their website a priority? It would really help to have all their products in one place. I see the Nubian Heritage website is being updated (same company) - maybe there is hope for it and SM after all. I can't wait to hear about the quality of the color payoff.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Mar 22, 2014)

I saw this Shea Moisture section at Target in the Atlanta area...they did re-do the whole makeup section to include BR, ELF was already there and just added a few products, and more NYX products...I just glanced and I really need to go back and check the products out.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

sss215 said:


> I can't wait to check them out. Shea moisture uses good ingredients in their products, so I'm excited.


  Right, I luv there hair products, esp on my daughter's hair. I'll prob grab and item to try out.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just spotted in my local Target today!  The beauty concierge helped me find my color in the foundation/pressed powder--which wasn't in stock yet. I purchased the illuminating powder in Ceylon Cinnamon though, it comes with an in-compact mirror and brush for $12.99.  The compact is really nice to the touch and sturdy.  Haven't tried it out yet though.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 7, 2014)

A VERY lightly swatched wrist of three Shea Moisture foundations. The beauty concierge swatched a teensy drop of three shades I was eyeing...I am NW45 in MAC studio fix for reference.  From left to right: Ka'u Brown Blaze Madidi Mocha Canoa Espresso    (In the Shea moisture color range--Ka'u Brown Blaze is actually ordered as 'darker' than the other two...I swatched in order of what I thought best matched for me)  This was taken in natural lighting outside, with my phone camera. I ended up purchasing Ka'u Brown Blaze in the Wet/Dry Powder, I passed for now on the liquid foundation.  HTH!!!


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

Is that green lipstick??? :haha:  I think I might have to try that out.


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

Will this line be carried in ALL Target stores? Will Target eventually lose the exclusive deal like AT&T and iPhone?


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 7, 2014)

busybee said:


> Will this line be carried in ALL Target stores? Will Target eventually lose the exclusive deal like AT&T and iPhone?


  According to sheamoisture's FB page, it's in "select" Target stores.  The products are coming in slowly though


----------



## sagehen (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope one of those "select" Target stores is near me. Every time I see this thread update I want to try it just a little bit more lol.


----------



## busybee (Apr 8, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I hope one of those "select" Target stores is near me. Every time I see this thread update I want to try it just a little bit more lol.


  LOL, I'm going to check out my local Target this weekend and hope for the best.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Apr 9, 2014)

I have seriously been looking in every Target here for these. I wish  they would give us a list of stores like they do for the clothing launches....


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 9, 2014)

nicnacbeauty said:


> I have seriously been looking in every Target here for these. I wish they would give us a list of stores like they do for the clothing launches....


  Check their FB or pinterest pages

  http://www.pinterest.com/sheamoisture/sheaspotting-cosmetics/



  There's a link to it on target's website now--but they still aren't available yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.target.com/c/shea-moistu...ice=false&productsCount=130&categoryId=935514


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 9, 2014)

I checked their FB page and Pinterest last night, haven't seen any of the Target stores within a 100 mile radius of me carrying this yet.  I called 5 different Targets today as well and NOTHING. IT's so frustrating!!! One would think that they could tell you exactly which locations are carrying/will be carrying the stuff.  





nicnacbeauty said:


> I have seriously been looking in every Target here for these. I wish  they would give us a list of stores like they do for the clothing launches....





MissElle12 said:


> Check their FB or pinterest pages  http://www.pinterest.com/sheamoisture/sheaspotting-cosmetics/


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Aww damn. Im in NY and it's sold at almost all the Target's here.  I wonder who in the corp. office makes the decision for which stores are on this "select" list?  Is it based on demographics?


----------



## sagehen (Apr 12, 2014)

AAARGH - so frustrated. Several of the SM cosmetics I would consider are not sold in stores and unavailable online. They don't want my money. That has to be it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe that will update sometime soon...sometimes it will say "not sold online, not sold in stores" for some items in their clothing collaborations--and then I'll see said item hanging on the rack in the store.  I don't understand why are they making it so damn difficult to find out any information?  There aren't even any blogger reviews or anything!!

@sagehen hope you find it soon!  I highly recommend the pressed powder!   I'm dying to try the lipstick crayons too.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 13, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Maybe that will update sometime soon...sometimes it will say "not sold online, not sold in stores" for some items in their clothing collaborations--and then I'll see said item hanging on the rack in the store.  I don't understand why are they making it so damn difficult to find out any information?  There aren't even any blogger reviews or anything!!  @sagehen  hope you find it soon!  I highly recommend the pressed powder!   I'm dying to try the lipstick crayons too.


 I was thinking this too, that maybe I should just go into Target in an area I think I will find it and look. I might be surprised.I too want to try a pressed powder and one of those blushes. I am thinking it would be a great contour shade.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 13, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I was thinking this too, that maybe I should just go into Target in an area I think I will find it and look. I might be surprised.I too want to try a pressed powder and one of those blushes. I am thinking it would be a great contour shade.


  I just thought of something--each item on the target website has a store item #.  Maybe if you call a store they can do an item search of the in store stock, and where else would have the item in stock...


----------



## sagehen (Apr 13, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I just thought of something--each item on the target website has a store item #.  Maybe if you call a store they can do an item search of the in store stock, and where else would have the item in stock...


 I don't dare call the ones in my area. You can't even get them to find stuff with the sku number and a detailed description of the item. Besides - how will I get my little impulse items lol?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 14, 2014)

Target is prepping their website to sell this stuff online, but I don't want to be bothered with that until I can see this stuff in person and know what I actually like and which colors are best for me. I hate buying make up sight unseen online.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Apr 18, 2014)

Some of the collection is FINALLY live on the site right now!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 18, 2014)

I sent them a message on FB asking if they can provide a foundation color chart (for what it may be worth). There's no Target anywhere near me that has this cosmetic line and it doesn't appear they will be getting it anytime soon, if it all. Looked at the foundation colors on the Target website and there are about five colors that look like ones I could wear. Surely that's not the case in real life.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 22, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I sent them a message on FB asking if they can provide a foundation color chart (for what it may be worth). There's no Target anywhere near me that has this cosmetic line and it doesn't appear they will be getting it anytime soon, if it all. Looked at the foundation colors on the Target website and there are about five colors that look like ones I could wear. Surely that's not the case in real life.


  Would you share this info (if you get it)? I am having the same issues and don't want to order sight unseen without a little reassurance about what will/may work.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 22, 2014)

^^ I most certainly will!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm almost interested in seeing swatches. I'm surprised I have not gotten any email on the makeup, as I'm their mailing list.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm on their list too and, although I have received coupons from them in the mail in the past, i've not yet received anything about their cosmetics so I don't think they've sent out anything about that yet.  





Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I'm almost interested in seeing swatches. I'm surprised I have not gotten any email on the makeup, as I'm their mailing list.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 25, 2014)

http://kinkycurlycoilyme.com/shea-moisture-a-better-way-to-beautiful-cosmetics/


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link. The lip pencils look pretty, hope there's a gloss.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 28, 2014)

I cannot convey how desperate I am to see/get my hands on this line. I will be in Birmingham in a couple of weeks and will be on the hunt!


----------



## msjaim (Apr 30, 2014)

I commented on one their ig pics how they didnt have inserts and suggested testers and they deleted my comment as if I were being rude or snarky.  Ive been using their products for over 19 years , when they just had soap bars!I just dont want to go through the hassle of returning items when it cld be avoided if they just set out testers. 





MAChostage said:


> I sent them a message on FB asking if they can provide a foundation color chart (for what it may be worth). There's no Target anywhere near me that has this cosmetic line and it doesn't appear they will be getting it anytime soon, if it all. Looked at the foundation colors on the Target website and there are about five colors that look like ones I could wear. Surely that's not the case in real life.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (May 3, 2014)

I'm pretty disgusted with SM and how they handle their distribution questions.I asked if it was coming to my city and they told me via their IG page to look at their Pinterest page for fan sitings. I'm sorry but I don't have time to shift thru thousands of pics to see if the line is carried in my area 8 Target stores. A company worth its salt will have a master distribution list on hand to answer such vital questions. Makes no sense to me. After I saw their response my husband said "screw it" and told me to stick to high-end and call it a day.


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2014)

I got my hands on some - I can't believe they were in the Target near my home. They removed Iman for Shea Moisture, so the balance of cosmetics for WOC remains the same.. I got the small empty palette, one pressed powder, a couple of e/s and blushes. I did not see a powder or liquid foundation that matched me well, but then again I didn't try hard. I have enough foundation. I was/am more curious about their color products. I am not a lip gloss girl so I left the lip gloss alone but I like that they have the little area where the applicator meets the tube where you can see the color. I was with my aunt and could not get her to bite either.  I will be back later with the shade names and impressions.


----------



## MAChostage (May 10, 2014)

I am so jealous, Sagehen! I drove to a Target 200 miles away in Birmingham (where my daughter lives) that told me over the phone a couple of weeks ago that they DO carry the cosmetics. I stopped at the Target with such anticipation, went straight to cosmetics and no dice! They do NOT carry the cosmetics. I specifically stated over the phone that I was looking for their new cosmetic line, not their hair or skin products. When I told the girl in the store this, although she was very apologetic, she told me to make sure that I say "makeup" and not "cosmetics" from now on. WTH? There are 5 Targets in the greater Birmingham area and *not one* carries the "makeup." This is ridiculous!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (May 10, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I am so jealous, Sagehen! I drove to a Target 200 miles away in Birmingham (where my daughter lives) that told me over the phone a couple of weeks ago that they DO carry the cosmetics. I stopped at the Target with such anticipation, went straight to cosmetics and no dice! They do NOT carry the cosmetics. I specifically stated over the phone that I was looking for their new cosmetic line, not their hair or skin products. When I told the girl in the store this, although she was very apologetic, she told me to make sure that I say "makeup" and not "cosmetics" from now on. WTH? There are 5 Targets in the greater Birmingham area and *not one* carries the "makeup." This is ridiculous!


 I gave up looking. Wasted so much fuel and time. We have about 8 Targets in our city and not one has the makeup line either. Such a shame because within a one month period I've spent about $400 on cosmetics and if SM had their act together they could've had a huge chunk of my wallet.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 11, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I am so jealous, Sagehen! I drove to a Target 200 miles away in Birmingham (where my daughter lives) that told me over the phone a couple of weeks ago that they DO carry the cosmetics. I stopped at the Target with such anticipation, went straight to cosmetics and no dice! They do NOT carry the cosmetics. I specifically stated over the phone that I was looking for their new cosmetic line, not their hair or skin products. When I told the girl in the store this, although she was very apologetic, she told me to make sure that I say "makeup" and not "cosmetics" from now on. WTH? There are 5 Targets in the greater Birmingham area and *not one* carries the "makeup." This is ridiculous!


  Target's website has finally updated so that the products can be purchased online, and the "find in store" option is now functional.  The only thing that is still unavailable is the lip crayons, which I'm dying to get my hands on!


----------



## MAChostage (May 11, 2014)

I did see a couple of weeks ago where you could buy the stuff on the website but REALLY want to see it in person! One of the Target people told me that the "find in store" feature isn't always very accurate. 


MissElle12 said:


> Target's website has finally updated so that the products can be purchased online, and the "find in store" option is now functional.  The only thing that is still unavailable is the lip crayons, which I'm dying to get my hands on!


----------



## Pikahime (May 11, 2014)

I was so excited to see Shea Moisture in the Target right around the corner from me, so I grabbed up a foundation and a powder to use. Unfortunately, the color was too dark and too red for my skin, and I got the second lightest shade there was (the lightest is Porcelain I think). The powder sort of works because it has some yellow/golden undertones, so I use it to set my foundation. However, that doesn't eliminate me from their other products!  I'm probably going to swing by and grab some eyeshadows and maybe a lip product or two. I'm glad they have such a wide range for shades darker than me, it's really nice to see.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 11, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I did see a couple of weeks ago where you could buy the stuff on the website but REALLY want to see it in person! One of the Target people told me that the "find in store" feature isn't always very accurate.


  That is true...but I guess it's better than nothing.  I'm sorry you haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## sagehen (May 11, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> I did see a couple of weeks ago where you could buy the stuff on the website but REALLY want to see it in person! One of the Target people told me that the "find in store" feature isn't always very accurate.


  That find in store feature isn't always accurate, and it doesn't help when they have the stock but it's not on the floor. Good luck getting someone to help you find it then. Also, the names online are mixed up. For example, Deysi e/s is not brown, like on target.com. It is a teal shade - looks like they have several of the names transposed with different shades. I think I jusdt said the same thing twice. I need caffeine.


----------



## MAChostage (May 11, 2014)

Well wouldn't you know it. I found a target just outside of Birmingham, in another city, as I was leaving that does actually have the cosmetics (I just so happened to call them on a whim). I'll be going back in a couple of weeks so I will check it out. But I have to say it again: this is ridiculous!


----------



## sagehen (May 13, 2014)

OK, some impressions:  I bought a pressed powder which I no longer know the name of because the pan is not magnetized and the magnet that is provided in the palette covers it up (the names of the products are mixed up on the target website, so I dare not guess - Shea Moisture needs to address this), four e/s (Montana, Claudia, Noemi and Alejandra) and two blushes (Casablanca Copper and Altea Sand). Two highlighters too (Vanuatu Nude, Boracay Hibiscus).  Today I am wearing: Covergirl Queen liquid foundation (mixed Q725/Q740) with the pressed powder. Lightly contoured with  Casablanca Copper blush, used Vanuatu Nude on high plains, Altea Sands as blush. All three of these blended very well over the powder I used to set. I am in love with the highlighter. I have never really understood how it was supposed to look until now. Vanuatu Nude is shimmery, but not glittery, pigmented but not ashy and just the right level of not too subtle/not too obvious . But it is visible. KWIM? When my face is tilted just right the slightest hint of shimmer can be seen. I am thinking about buying another of the Illuminating powders (Havana Sunrise, I think). Also, I am rather impressed by the powder, as it is really holding the oil. With the primer/foundation combo that I have on I would have had to blot by now in this weather. The finish is very nice. Satiny.  I used e.l.f. sheer eyeshadow primer and Montana (shimmery nude) on the lids, MAC Shag in the crease and Claudia (dark, cool brown) in the outer v. The shadows blend well, are not patchy and are surprisingly well pigmented. I did not have to pack it on at all. Used the highlighter in Vanuatu nude on browbone. Have been wearing this for a couple of hours now and no creasing, although my first thought is that the shimmery shadows are a little heavy on the shimmer, so be warned if you don't like obvious shimmer. But the shimmer is not glittery, very finely milled, does not make eyes look crepey at all. I am actually pondering picking up the other shimmery shade, even though it is grey and that is not a color I wear much. No detectable fallout from these shadows. Most of the shimmery colors are dupeable, but the mattes are so nice and rich.  I like my face today - I keep looking at it, expecting a major fail but so far so good. I think these cosmetics make for a very good, bold nude face. I will try the colorful shadows soon and see how I like them.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 13, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean Sagehen. There are some great products in the line that do a nice job of enhancing your features in a natural way.

  I have Vanuatu Nude, Havana Sunrise, Cinnamon Ceylon, Tortula Tan and Mandalay Dusk (nice for contouring). Yes, I went a lil crazy with illuminating powders. The blush in Casablanca Copper, the CC cream in Dark and the Sheer Foundation in Chincoteague Chestnut. I can honestly say that I like the products, but I'm still test driving them. I do wish they had a matte formula foundation for the warmer weather though.`


----------



## sagehen (May 13, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I know exactly what you mean Sagehen. There are some great products in the line that do a nice job of enhancing your features in a natural way.  I have Vanuatu Nude, Havana Sunrise, Cinnamon Ceylon, Tortula Tan and Mandalay Dusk (nice for contouring). Yes, I went a lil crazy with illuminating powders. The blush in Casablanca Copper, the CC cream in Dark and the Sheer Foundation in Chincoteague Chestnut. I can honestly say that I like the products, but I'm still test driving them. I do wish they had a matte formula foundation for the warmer weather though.`


  You are about to have me buy all of the illuminating powders - the darker ones, anyway (what shade are you in some other foundation so I can compare us - I want to know about this Ceylon Cinnamon. I would feel fantastic wearing it if it were a good shade for me lol) . I really do like them. Speaking of contouring I was thinking that a couple of the darker powders might be something for me to try. Now that I have tried the pressed powder (it is over 90 degrees and windy here, my eyes are watering and my nose is running, and my face has not faded and I am not oiling up) I know it stays put. It has been about 6 hours now and I am impressed.  Adding to my previous thoughts:  1. I like that the illuminating powders come with brushes. I like the brushes. 2. I wish SM had a naming convention so that, for example, whatever shade I am in the liquid foundation I would know to buy in the pressed powder or the wet/dry foundation powder. There is not enough of this overlap.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 13, 2014)

sagehen said:


> 2. I wish SM had a naming convention so that, for example, whatever shade I am in the liquid foundation I would know to buy in the pressed powder or the wet/dry foundation powder. There is not enough of this overlap.


  I have Ceylon Cinnamon, and I love it! I'm NW 45 in MAC


----------



## sagehen (May 14, 2014)

I just bought Ceylon Cinnamon and Havana Sunrise. I blame MissElle12 lol!


----------



## MissElle12 (May 14, 2014)

​


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> 2. I wish SM had a naming convention so that, for example, whatever shade I am in the liquid foundation I would know to buy in the pressed powder or the wet/dry foundation powder. There is not enough of this overlap.


  I'm NC 50, I like Ceylon Cinnamon for a warmer, glitzier bronze and Havana Sunrise for a softer, golden look. Both are great!


----------



## sagehen (May 14, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I'm NC 50, I like Ceylon Cinnamon for a warmer, glitzier bronze and Havana Sunrise for a softer, golden look. Both are great!


  And now you can share the blame lol! Thanks ladies (seriously) for your enabling. I do look forward to wearing them. Tomorrow it is supposed to hit the triple digits, so I will be matte-to-death. The illuminators will come in handy to add some life back into my complexion.


----------



## MAChostage (May 25, 2014)

The Montgomery, AL Target, on Berryhill, has the products. A friend of mine bought some from there this weekend.


----------



## jgerber (Jun 6, 2014)

I personally love Argand'Or USA. To me that's the best moisturizer on the market. I have been using it for the last three weeks on my dry skin and it totally works. My skin feels super soft!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 21, 2014)

Good news shea moisture online is now up and running


----------



## sagehen (Jun 22, 2014)

The site has been up and running for some time, but you still can't purchase / see swatches of the cosmetics. It says shop full collection at Target.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 22, 2014)

sagehen said:


> The site has been up and running for some time, but you still can't purchase / see swatches of the cosmetics. It says shop full collection at Target.


Hmmm it was letting me add stuff to my bagg off to check again


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 22, 2014)

Yup still have items in my bag and free shipping over $50 dollars


----------



## sagehen (Jun 22, 2014)

the website says you can - can you post a link to the page where you can add cosmetics to cart?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 22, 2014)

Sorry for the the misunderstanding they do have comestic on there but I was talking about hair body products I was excited I can order those online


----------



## sagehen (Aug 29, 2014)

OK, so I may have copped a couple of their cream foundations. I was excited to see them in store. I figure I can use the darkest one for a nice cream contour. This is my first foray into their foundations. I struck out at picking a powder from this line. I tried one and I looked GREY. I passed it right on to my aunt, who likes it. I was impressed by the wear and the oil control of the powder but I just gave up on finding a shade match.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Aug 29, 2014)

At least you were able to find it Sagehen. I gave up on the makeup line as its not sold anywhere in my city with over 8 Targets. Happy that you were able to snag it.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 29, 2014)

It is crazy that with 8 targets you cannot find these products at 1 of them. That is why I don't chase any Shea Moisture or Nubian Heritage products. I do not get their logic with rollouts. If I find in store, YAY - impulse buy, but aside from that the frustration is too much.


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 28, 2014)

My target has this line and I've been curious about it, But I might need to grab the highlighter thanks to you ladies


----------



## shopandconquer (Mar 1, 2015)

NC45 or Chanel Beige Ambre 64 (Summer) & Ambre 94 (Winter)


  I picked up the CC cream in Medium and it is giving me all types of "*glow*".    I also picked up the Illuminating Powder in Cinnamon Ceylon, which is beautiful but is too close to a MAC blush I already have so it is going back.  All in all I am very impressed by the Shea Moisture cosmetic line; planning a haul during the next sale.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 2, 2015)

I've not heard or seen anything about this line since it's initial launch. Good to hesr something from someone sbout it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 2, 2015)

A Target not too far from me carries the line. However it's out of my way. When I'm in the neighborhood I do stop and take a look. I've gotten a few of their eyeshadows and the free style palettes. I love the palettes. That purple I was in love with from the pictures has been the biggest disappointment though. I should post pics when I get back home. Most likely tomorrow because I don't leave home until the evening.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> A Target not too far from me carries the line. However it's out of my way. When I'm in the neighborhood I do stop and take a look. I've gotten a few of their eyeshadows and the free style palettes. I love the palettes. That purple I was in love with from the pictures has been the biggest disappointment though. I should post pics when I get back home. Most likely tomorrow because I don't leave home until the evening.


  I have been wanting to ask you again about your experience with the Mandalay Dusk illuminating powder - have you had a chance to play with that one?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2015)

Ladies who liked their Illuminating Powders: get them while you can - they seem to have been dc'd and replaced by what they call Illuminating Bronzers, in three shades, Tan, a medium shade I cannot remember, and Dusk. I bought Dusk for science and plan to compare it to Mandalay Dusk. I see the Illuminating Powders are still on Target's website at the moment...


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ladies who liked their Illuminating Powders: get them while you can - they seem to have been dc'd and replaced by what they call Illuminating Bronzers, in three shades, Tan, a medium shade I cannot remember, and Dusk. I bought Dusk for science and plan to compare it to Mandalay Dusk. I see the Illuminating Powders are still on Target's website at the moment...


   NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## meka72 (Jul 10, 2015)

Of course Mandalay Dusk is unavailable on the Target website


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ladies who liked their Illuminating Powders: get them while you can - they seem to have been dc'd and replaced by what they call Illuminating Bronzers, in three shades, Tan, a medium shade I cannot remember, and Dusk. I bought Dusk for science and plan to compare it to Mandalay Dusk. I see the Illuminating Powders are still on Target's website at the moment...


  Sounds like it's the same product and they are just relabeling the product. Target's in store only carry Mandalay Dusk, Tortola Tan and Cinnamon Ceylon which is why it might seem like they are phasing them out. You have to get the other three shades online. The MD box is just labeled "Dusk" which threw me off initially but it's the same product.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Sounds like it's the same product and they are just relabeling the product. Target's in store only carry Mandalay Dusk, Tortola Tan and Cinnamon Ceylon which is why it might seem like they are phasing them out. You have to get the other three shades online. The MD box is just labeled "Dusk" which threw me off initially but it's the same product.


   My local targets in BK and Queens sell all the shades


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> My local targets in BK and Queens sell all the shades


  Oh that's interesting - When I went on my SM rampage last month I could only find 3 shades in store (the Target @ Barclays/Atlantic Ave) and the other three were listed as "Not Available In Store" when I purchased them online but maybe that's a recent change (or maybe not).


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Sounds like it's the same product and they are just relabeling the product. Target's in store only carry Mandalay Dusk, Tortola Tan and Cinnamon Ceylon which is why it might seem like they are phasing them out. You have to get the other three shades online. The MD box is just labeled "Dusk" which threw me off initially but it's the same product.


  It does, doesn't it? The names are so similar to previously existing shades, and the packaging is the same except for the little brush inside sucks compared to the original ones. And now that I think about it, Ceylon Cinnamon is the shade that was in the middle row, on top of the cinnamon shade. WEll, I am glad I grabbed BU's of Vanuatu Nude and Havana Sunrise when I saw them on clearance. They were my faves.  And get this, the compact inside the package of "Dusk" I bought? Sticker on the bottom says "Mandalay Dusk"even though the box says "Dusk". I don't know what kinda ro-sham-bo switcheroo they are trying to pull. I am going back to ignoring them in the store.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> *And get this, the compact inside the package of "Dusk" I bought? Sticker on the bottom says "Mandalay Dusk"even though the box says "Dusk". I don't know what kinda ro-sham-bo switcheroo they are trying to pull. I am going back to ignoring them in the store.*


  Same thing happened to me. I purchased online and picked up in store and freaked a bit at first until I realized it was the same powder.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 10, 2015)

sagehen said:


> It does, doesn't it? The names are so similar to previously existing shades, and the packaging is the same except for the little brush inside sucks compared to the original ones. And now that I think about it, Ceylon Cinnamon is the shade that was in the middle row, on top of the cinnamon shade. WEll, I am glad I grabbed BU's of Vanuatu Nude and Havana Sunrise when I saw them on clearance. They were my faves.  And get this, the compact inside the package of "Dusk" I bought? Sticker on the bottom says "Mandalay Dusk"even though the box says "Dusk". I don't know what kinda ro-sham-bo switcheroo they are trying to pull. I am going back to ignoring them in the store.





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Same thing happened to me. I purchased online and picked up in store and freaked a bit at first until I realized it was the same powder.





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Oh that's interesting - When I went on my SM rampage last month I could only find 3 shades in store (the Target @ Barclays/Atlantic Ave) and the other three were listed as "Not Available In Store" when I purchased them online but maybe that's a recent change (or maybe not).


   Target Gateway and Target Valley Stream are by me. That's weird that they're "renaming" them like that!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Creme foundation? The one in the windowless compact, not the tube? I just picked it up the other day on a whim and it's glorious! Med-full coverage with a Beauty Blender, and it feels completely weightless on my face!!! And it held up in the mini heatwave we are having in NYC atm. Kau Brown Blaze is a perfect match for me (NW45).  I cant seem to find any other reviews on line for it though :sigh:


----------

